# Lubix torpedos?



## ketchuphater999 (Oct 22, 2011)

I just got my new Dayan Guhong, and I noticed, out of the box, that it was very prone to popping . I was informed that these Lubix torpedos prevent popping, but anywhere I look they are ridiculously priced like $7.99 or even $8.99 :confused:. Any suggestions?


----------



## insane569 (Oct 22, 2011)

i believe there is a store that sells them for really cheap but with free shipping so it will take some time to arrive
let me look for the link
EDIT1:this might be it http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=81&products_id=245
EDIT2:this is cheaper http://www2.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.Anchor_Torpedo_T_part_for_DaYan_Magic_Cube_Black-46601


----------



## cubernya (Oct 22, 2011)

The ones above need massive modding to fit.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Oct 22, 2011)

> The ones above need massive modding to fit.


 not really just cut off the little edges that stick out


----------



## cubernya (Oct 22, 2011)

I've tried...it's hard and easy to cut yourself


----------



## n00bcub3r (Oct 22, 2011)

really? I got the ones from Icubemart and they were super easy to cut, i used an exacto knife


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 22, 2011)

Use a dremel (if you have one) and put it at a high speed (sands it off in seconds)!!! I have a vid on my channel but those are regular lun hui torpedoes put I don't think the lubix torpedoes are that much tougher for the dremel.


----------



## RaresB (Oct 22, 2011)

considering the price and sipping time i wuold reccomend buying from icubemart they sell a pack of 12 for around 4.25 IIRC. Just get those and look up a modding tutorial for a good alternative to lubix torpedoes


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 1, 2011)

Ordered it from lightake a few days ago, can't wait (my cube has been popping like crazy since I bought it)
ps. I almost typed "my cube has been pooping like crazy since I bought it" lol


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 28, 2011)

got my torpedoes a week ago, but they needed modding to fit (I have a guhong) so I had to use a file to mod it and it took like, the whole day to mod, but it paid off, my cube is pop-proof. ))))))) \o/


----------

